# Foreign language correspondence clerk



## Roy776

Cześć wszystkim!

Potrzebuję tłumaczenia nazwy pracy w tytule tego wątku. Jedyne tłumaczenie, które znalazłem jest *Asystent z języka X*, ale to brzmi dla mnie bardziej jak angielskie *Foreign language assistant*, co jest coś (trochę) innego.

Z góry dziękuję za pomoc!


----------



## LilianaB

_Kierownik oddziału korespondencji zagranicznej_, maybe. It will be: a manager of the foreign correspondence desk or division.


----------



## arturolczykowski

Urzędnik działu korespondencji zagranicznej???


----------



## Roy776

Niestety Google nie znajduje nic z żadnym z tych dwóch tłumaczeń. Patrzyłem przez oferty pracy w internecie i znwou znalazłem tylko *Asystent z języka X*/ (czasem też) *Asystent z językiem*. Zaczynam myśleć, że język polski (albo Polska) ma tylko jedną nazwę dla pracy i nie odróżnia między nimi.


----------



## LilianaB

Is the job to be performed in Poland? In what kind of company or office? Is it a current job or something related to the past, like a translation from an older book, or article?


----------



## Roy776

At the moment I need the translation just for some research I'm doing on my job chances in Poland, but here in Germany we have the distinction between an assistant and a correspondence clerk. If there is no translation for it, and the two jobs are one and the same in Poland, then that's fine. I pretty much need to know wether this distinction does exist in Poland in order to decide in which of the two jobs I'm gonna do my apprenticeship.


----------



## LilianaB

Sorry, Roy. I know very little about jobs in Poland. The translation I gave you was something that seemd feasible as a job position based on your English term, but I don't know if jobs like that are available in Poland.


----------



## Roy776

That's okay, thank you very much anyway


----------

